# Trx 700xx



## Patchal (Feb 27, 2012)

Hey just seeing if of any good mods besides the obvious full exhaust and programmer


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

better chain/sprockets? HC pistons and cams? lol how far you want to go?


----------



## Patchal (Feb 27, 2012)

Thanks idk what all I want do to it yet it's good right now with the pipe but I'll probably want more power later


----------

